# Prego



## javierinblue

Hola.... 
por favor alguien podría decirme como se podría traducir la palabra italiana "PREGO" al español. Sé que en muchos casos significa "Gracias" aunque en algunos contextos ya no significaría lo mismo. Quisiera que me dijeran los significados más comunes para esta palabra.


Muchas Gracias.


----------



## araceli

Ayuda muchísimo poner el contexto, como tú mismo lo estás diciendo: que puede tener varios significados.
Alguna oración, por ejemplo.


----------



## esteban

javierinblue said:
			
		

> Hola....
> por favor alguien podría decirme como se podría traducir la palabra italiana "PREGO" al español. Sé que en muchos casos significa "Gracias" aunque en algunos contextos ya no significaría lo mismo. Quisiera que me dijeran los significados más comunes para esta palabra.
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias.


 
Hola javierinblue,

"Grazie per la cena" => "Prego! Figurati..."
"Gracias por la cena" => "!De nada! Imagìnate..."

"Dammi retta ti _prego_, non andare da solo in quel dannato posto!" / "Te _ruego _que me hagas caso, no te vayas solo a ese maldito lugar"
Del verbo _pregare _que en este caso se puede traducir por _rogar_ me parece.
_Pregare_ también puede ser _rezar_.
_Prego_ ogni giorno. => _Rezo_ todos los dìas.

Saludos


----------



## araceli

También significa pedir con cortesía, implorar, etc., además de lo que ya te dijo Esteban.


----------



## elroy

Es lo mismo que "bitte" en alemán, si lo sabes...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Es lo mismo que "bitte" en alemán, si lo sabes...



... y "you're welcome" en inglés y "عفوا" ('afwan) en árabe ...


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... y "you're welcome" en inglés y "عفوا" ('afwan) en árabe ...



No.  "Prego" y "bitte" tienen muchos más significados que no tienen las traducciones que sugieres.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> No.  "Prego" y "bitte" tienen muchos más significados que no tienen las traducciones que sugieres.



¿Quieres decir "here you go" y "تفصل" (tafaddal)?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ¿Quieres decir "here you go" y "تفصل" (tafaddal)?



Por ejemplo, sí. 

Sin embargo, se escribe *تفضل  * - se te habrá olvidado el puntito.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, sí.
> 
> Sin embargo, se escribe *تفضل  * - se te habrá olvidado el puntito.



Jaja, ¡este puntito tonto! Era un error tipográfico. El ص está al lado de el ض (W next to Q)


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jaja, ¡este puntito tonto! *Fue * un error tipográfico. El ص está al lado *del * ض (W next to Q)



No pasa nada.


----------



## Artrella

javierinblue said:
			
		

> Hola....
> por favor alguien podría decirme como se podría traducir la palabra italiana "PREGO" al español. Sé que en muchos casos significa "Gracias" aunque en algunos contextos ya no significaría lo mismo. Quisiera que me dijeran los significados más comunes para esta palabra.
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Hola Javier, esta palabra muchas veces se usa para decir "de nada" luego del "grazie".  Otras veces se usa para decir "te ruego", por ejemplo "ti prego di ascoltarmi per favore..." (te pido encarecidamente, te ruego que me escuches). También es usado para pedir algo educadamente "ti prego di uscire" = "te ruego que te vayas".  Cuando rezás "prego Dio che mi auiti" = "ruego a Dios que me ayudes".
Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

Si lo usas sòlo en una frase se traduce "De nada"
"Grazie per il tuo aiuto".
"Prego".


----------



## Betildus

claudine2006 said:


> Si lo usas sòlo en una frase se traduce "De nada"
> "Grazie per il tuo aiuto".
> "Prego".


No me queda claro. 
En esta frase: *Prego*, vada li = Por favor, vaya para allí, ¿por qué no puedo decir: *Per favore*, vada li??

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que si usas "Per favore" suena más a orden dada con educación que a una verdadera petición. Es más seco.
Como la diferencia entre "Por favor, vaya allí" y "Haga el favor de ir allí" que no suena para nada a una petición.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Betildus said:


> No me queda claro.
> En esta frase: *Prego*, vada li = Por favor, vaya para allí, ¿por qué no puedo decir: *Per favore*, vada li??
> 
> Gracias


Hola, yo acostumbro a ver bastante cine V.O. italiana y nunca he oído "per favore", será que no acostumbran a decirlo con tanta formalidad. Lo que en Italia resulta una simple petición de "por favor" para los españoles sería una súplica, pregaria...etc el usar "prego" como "te ruego", y los españoles no vamos diciendo " te ruego que vengas pronto", con decir "por favor" tenemos bastante. Al menos así me parece .


----------



## Brosnan67

No estas del todo mal, si quiere decir por favor, solo que el contexto se usa para responder cuando se nos hace una petición amablemente. Ejemplos: ¿Puedo tomar uno de estos? / pasar etc.    Prego! = por favor = claro que si! / adelante! / con confianza! / ni lo preguntes!
/ pase(N)


----------



## gatogab

Dialogo in un autobus:
*A: Prego, si accomodi.*
_(Tome asiento, por favor.)_
*B: Grazie, molto gentile.*
_(Gracias, muy amable)_
*A: Prego, dovere/si figuri.*
_(De nada)_


----------

